# NON-Union contractors in northern NJ?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> This really isn't the time for me to go out on my own, IMO.


Some would argue that if you can make it NOW....when things improve you will be in an excellent position LATER.




BadSplice said:


> That leaves me with the non-union route. What could I expect as far as wage, benefits, and retirement from a non-union commercial contractor in the northern NJ area?
> 
> My only concern is the drop in pay and benefits. If it's going to be a much lower wage and the pension and benefits would also be lower,....


Obviously, that would vary from EC to EC....but IMHO, it will be much less than what you are "used to".




BadSplice said:


> ..... I might be better off working union part of the year when work is available and just collecting unemployment for the rest.


How much does SUI pay these days?
Does your local have any sort of of a supplemental unemployment fund?




BadSplice said:


> It's a big decision.


Huge.
What happens if the hall finds out?


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

Celtic said:


> How much does SUI pay these days?


 From what I was told, the max is $587 per week plus $25 from some plan Obama enacted.


> Does your local have any sort of of a supplemental unemployment fund?


 We did, not sure if it's still in effect, from what I heard it really hurt our funds.



> Huge.
> What happens if the hall finds out?


That's a good question!

You could shelf a book in order to work non-union, right? :thumbup:



> Obviously, that would vary from EC to EC....but IMHO, it will be much less than what you are "used to"


 Ballpark? On average, are we talking $15-25 per hour? $25-35? $35-45?

I've talked to residential electrician who make around $18-20 per hour, but I'd have to assume that commercial/industrial are much higher if the union workers in the same area are around $46.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> That's a good question!
> 
> You could shelf a book in order to work non-union, right? :thumbup:


Not being your BA...I'd say sure ~ but understand all the ramifications:
- If and when you resign, you're on the bottom of the list...taking SUI at least you stay on the list and move up.

- How long will your medical bennies stay active when you are "inactive"?
- How long to get them back if and when you resign?

- IF you do go "inactive", what happens to your pension credits and such...are you vested already?

- IF you are not vested [assuming you topped out recently], wasn't there some language about if you leave you pay out of your own pocket for the 5 years of school?

HUGE decision.
Tons of questions.






BadSplice said:


> Ballpark? On average, are we talking $15-25 per hour? $25-35? $35-45?
> 
> I've talked to residential electrician who make around $18-20 per hour, but I'd have to assume that commercial/industrial are much higher if the union workers in the same area are around $46.


I have no idea ~ but I wouldn't assume.

IF these types of EC's are even hiring....only they will know the rate...and it will vary....let your fingers do the walking BEFORE you pull any triggers.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

A few points.

1) Every non-union contractor is different, _often very different_. One may offer zero benefits and low wage, another may offer great benefits and wages. Then there is the professionalism, some merit shops are very professional and their work is top notch, another may expect you to get it done with zip cord and tape. You have to search hard to find the better ones.

2) The economy sucks right now, while you union guys experience this as a lay off many merit shop workers may experience it as a reduction in wages and for sure any merit shop hiring today is hiring at greatly reduced rates than 6 months ago. The point being asking what a non-union J-man makes today will have nothing to do with what wage you will be offered as a new hire.


3) Don't show up and act like your stuff don't stink because your where in the union. If you have taken the time to find and get hired by one of the better merit shop ECs most likely you will find that their guys are knowledgeable and well trained. 


Good luck.


----------

